# Lenovo Sandy-Bridge laptops advertised on Newspapers



## pauldmps (Mar 19, 2011)

I was immensely surprised when I saw Lenovo's advertisement in the Hindi newspaper "Hindustan" today. They advertised their Sandy-bridge based models.

However, no info is present either on their Indian site nor anywhere else on the Internet.

I'm posting the screenshot of the ad here.

*i52.tinypic.com/2wekubb.jpg

Did anyone of you notice this ad in the newspaper ?


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 19, 2011)

^^wow cool man. i also take the same newspaper.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 19, 2011)

So what do you think ? Do you have any idea of the GPU they are giving with the Z570 ?


----------



## mrtheking (Mar 19, 2011)

yup!!I saw this Advertisement today's hindustan times newspaper!!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2011)

I think they need to update their website.

Lenovo - IN - I can't find details of the updated models here. But personally I'll prefer sticking to Dell only. They're going to update XPS 16 next week.


----------

